# Auto Primärschlüssel ?



## MrX (21. Sep 2008)

Hallo,
Ich hab mich gerade am Datenbanken - Programmieren in  Java versucht dabei bin ich auf ein Problem gestoßen.
Bei Access oder PhpMyAdmin/PhP ist es möglich den Code 
	
	
	
	





```
INSERT INTO user (id ,username ,password) VALUES ('', 'test', 'test');
```
 so einzugeben (id = Primärschlüssel). Die id (bzw. der Primärschlüssel) wird automatisch erzeugt. In Java meldet er mir aber einen Fehler:

_Exception in thread "main" java.sql.SQLException: Incorrect integer value: ' ' for column 'id' at row 1 _

Gibt es eine Mgl den Primärschlüssel automatisch erzeugen zu lassen ? 

Danke für die Antworten schon mal im Voraus

MFG David


----------



## SlaterB (21. Sep 2008)

geht
INSERT INTO user (username ,password) VALUES ('test', 'test');
?


----------



## Guest (21. Sep 2008)

danke geht


----------

